

Ask HN: Amazon Mechanical Turk Examples - justAnotherDude

Can anyone point me to some interesting uses of Amazon's Mechanical Turk? I've been interested in it for a while but can't see any successful examples of it in action. I'm guessing the quality of the workers is pretty low. What's your experience been with it?
======
markerdmann
Here are a few of my favorite crowdsourcing links. They're not all directly
related to Mechanical Turk, but you may find them interesting.

Research on crowdsourcing complex tasks, such as writing articles (open
source):

<http://smus.com/crowdforge>

A company that adds an automated quality layer and/or automated peer review
layer:

<http://www.crowdflower.com>

Crowdsourced translation:

<http://www.mygengo.com>

Audio transcription through MTurk:

<http://www.castingwords.com>

Crowdsourcing scientific research:

<http://www.hypios.com/>

------
jerrya
I used this guy's example to do audio transcription:

[http://waxy.org/2008/09/audio_transcription_with_mechanical_...](http://waxy.org/2008/09/audio_transcription_with_mechanical_turk/)

I thought it worked pretty well.

ymmv

------
getsat
You can use it to screen content uploaded to a website using the Turk API,
e.g., "Is this image pornographic?"

